# 2010 Roubaix 1.0 Deal or no Deal



## rubiconatv (Jun 27, 2010)

Posted this elsewhere but thought I would get more feedback here. Was looking at a Trek 1.5 size 58 or 60 (seemed the 60 fit a bit better) but I just came across a 2010 Fuji Roubaix 1.0 used in excellent condition. I don't know much about Fuji bikes so I am a little apprehensive. The asking price is $1000 and includes a pair of Look pedals, a pair of tacx tao water bottle cages, a CatEye cycling computer, a multi-tool, an extra inner tube, and a co2 cartridge, helmet, and a pair of Shimano cycling shoes if they fit. Anyone with Fuji experience want to chime in on this deal. I may jump on this if it appears to be a good deal, just hope my 6'1" body fits the 58 cm frame. Any opinions for this runner wanting to venture into road biking? Appreciate your help.

TM


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

sounds like a nice bike and a good deal. The bike has SRAM Rival I believe. With all the accessories it would be hard to pass/go wrong.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

not really 

used is used and performance bike dot com is having an all out madness sale on fuji reduced price PLUS an extra 15%. that's where your buddy is heading with your thousand bucks, if i were you i would get there first..

the roubaix
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1073180_-1_1511002_1511000_400306

with the fifteen off that makes 750 for a bike that retails at 1400. bro, that's half off and brings you in under budget. for a new, repeat NEW fuji, great al frame, carbon fork AND carbon stays. tiagra shifters are pretty good, AND a rear 105. if you want fuji for under a thousand you will not do better, maybe ever. 


your choice. let us know


----------



## rubiconatv (Jun 27, 2010)

Your link shows the 2009 model, the bike he is selling is a 2010 model with Rival components. It is essentially a new bike and I was banking on the added stuff to make the deal decent. At this point I am holding off because I would like one size bigger frame.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

105 sram and rival are very roughly equivalent, and like i say the new tiagra is meant to be pretty solid on the shifter front. at 750 and saving 50% this is a steal. i have no idea why you would prefer a very similarly spec'd and USED bike. that's not even in your size. just trying to help bro. 

.


----------



## rubiconatv (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for your input, like I said I am looking for a bike with frame the next size up. I don't know about other places but around here it is a sellers market and bike shops have low or no inventory. At least 2011 models should be arriving hopefully soon!


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

lol..dude...if you want (wanted, they pulled the discounts) a 60, they have (had) plenty of available sizes. and dont think prices will be dropping in '011, new bike prices NEVER come down from year to year. specs maybe, but not price..

unless it really is about sram, (sram in itself, i guess) the 09 roubaix is (was) a no brainer for you, fyi the real deal (hidden value) is in the carbon stays/carbon fork combination on their nice al frame. really nice set up, very few bikes offer it at all. the tiagra shifters are, from what i understand, just as good as the "old" 105's. the only negative i see is the wheels, the alex's are kinda heavy, you would have to switch them out eventually, then maybe go for the 105 shifters down the line.... 

but to repeat, if its fuji you really want for under a thousand, this is (was) an insane deal. money is tight though, and its a big purchasing decision, i understand, you gotta be careful spending that kinda money, especially in this economy, granted. BUT

that was a good, nay, a GREAT f*kkin deal....


----------

